# Trailer Setup Finished



## Doc_11

Well I Finally finished my trailer setup yesterday. It took me a lot longer than I had originally anticipated. Here's a list of what all I did.

* Took out all the flooring

* Repainted the frame, tongue and black panels around the door. I used Ace Rust Stop Flat Black spray paint and it turned out amazing. It was an exact match to the original color. The frame was starting to show the beginning signs of service rust on the paint and I was told that as long as it was rusting bad, which it wasn't, I should have to sand off the access paint. I guess time will tell if it holds up or not.

* Replaced half of the flooring where the previous owner had holes in the floor from dropping his bike.

* Installed 6 lights on the outside. 2 on each side. On the side I cut exact holes and mounted them flush with the trailer and then on the back I picked up a pair of Boss Speaker mounts and mounted the lights on the back using those.

* Doubled up all the side walls with 3/8" plywood giving it a total of 3/4"

* Built foldable shelves on each side of the trailer and built some shelves in the front.

Before Picture:









Picture of the lights on the back and side:









Picture of one side with the flush mounted lights:









Front shelves:


----------



## Doc_11

Side shelves:




































Shelves folded Down:









light switch I built for outside lights:









Bungee strip used to hold down decoys:









If you have any questions on how I built something or looking for ideas that I used
Let me know and I will give you more details on how I built that.


----------



## Buck25

how many decoys do you have there?


----------



## Kelly Hannan

nice looking setup, ot sure I would want to strap every decoy base


----------



## dzlpwr4me

Sweet setup! What size is the trailer? How many decoys can you get in there?


----------



## Doc_11

Buck25 said:


> how many decoys do you have there?


Currently what I am running is..

6 Avery Full Body Lookers (Front)
6 Avery Full Body feeders (Top/Right)
4 Avery Fully Flock full body sleepers/resters (Top/Left)
2.5 Dozen Avery Fully Flocked Shells (Bottom/Left)
5.5 Dozen Avery Fully Flocked Lesser (Middle & Bottom/Left & Right)

The nice thing with those shelves if I need to I can turn the bags 90 degrees to fit more in there. If so this is what I could run in my trailer. (note, it would be tight but it would all fit.)

6 Avery Full Body Lookers (Front)
8 Avery Full Body feeders (Top/Right)
10 Avery Fully Flock full body sleepers/resters (Top/Left)
2.5 Dozen Avery Fully Flocked Shells (Bottom/Left)
2.5 Dozen Avery Lessers (Middle/Left)
2 Dozen Avery Lessers (Bottom/Left)
2 Dozen Avery Lessers (Bottom/Middle)
1.5 Dozen Avery Lessers (Bottom/Right)
2 Dozen Avery Lessers (Middle/Right)
1.5 Dozen Avery Lessers (Middle/Top - Hanging from the top of the trailer)

Total Lessers = 14 Dozen Avery Full Body Lessers Decoys

I'v shuffled these decoys around and know that if I needed to I could fit that many in there, however I like I said it would be REALLY tight and probably won't go with that many.


----------



## Doc_11

dzlpwr4me said:


> Sweet setup! What size is the trailer? How many decoys can you get in there?


Its a 6x12. The previous post has how many decoys I can get in there.


----------



## LETemLand

Just wondering what kind of lights you have and how you have them wired. Thanks


----------



## Doc_11

LETemLand said:


> Just wondering what kind of lights you have and how you have them wired. Thanks


I went and picked up some lights from my local NAPA store. Here's a link to the ones I purchased....

http://www.pilotautomotive.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=27243&PCID=1064

I then re-wired my trailer for a 7 pin so I have a direct line from the Battery on my truck to the trailer. Then I picked up a little utility box thing from Radio shack and ran each side to one switch/fuse panel on the box. Here's a picture of the box....








.

The one bad thing about doing it this way, is that I have to leave my truck running while I'm setting up. But, next summer I'll fix that. What I'm going to do is put a get a deep cell battery and put that in there. Then I will run a 3 way switch that will charge the battery either from A. my truck battery while is driving down the road or B. to a solar panel on top of the trailer. I like this solar panel Idea cause that way I know that the battery will always be fully charged. The solar panel has a trickle charge controller on it and won't over charge the battery. And if for some reason the battery runs dead while I'm setting up I can simple start my truck and charge the battery when its still dark out.

Here's a link to the solar panel I'm going to get...
http://www.batterystuff.com/battery-restoration/12-volt/SCC005.html


----------



## dakotashooter2

Gotta put in something better to hold that beer though. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Doc_11

dakotashooter2 said:


> Gotta put in something better to hold that beer though. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


who needs a beer holder when you could do something like this....


----------



## sore-shoulder

More importantly...how many bottles of Coors do those shelves hold?


----------



## Doc_11

sore-shoulder said:


> More importantly...how many bottles of Coors do those shelves hold?


You know what I haven't figured that out. I think I might need to do that this weekend!!!! :beer:


----------



## deacon

Nice job, someday I will own a trailer for decoys.....


----------



## flight cancled

doc, i was thinking of doing something like the drop down shelves in my trailer. do they support weight pretty good? i was thinking of using them for shelving for in the fall for my canada deeks and in the spring using them for bunks, would it be able to support 200 lbs? also what did you use as an ancor in the wall? thanks


----------



## Doc_11

flight cancled said:


> doc, i was thinking of doing something like the drop down shelves in my trailer. do they support weight pretty good? i was thinking of using them for shelving for in the fall for my canada deeks and in the spring using them for bunks, would it be able to support 200 lbs? also what did you use as an ancor in the wall? thanks


With a few modifications from what I did, the shelves would most defiantly be able to support over 200 lbs. The cables, hindges, the support screws and carabiners all had a rating of over +300 lbs. The only problem was I used 3/8" plywood for the floor of the shelve and the screws that I used to screw the plywood into the 2x4 was not very strong. If you went with a little bit thicker plywood and used some heavier screws to screw into the 2x4, you could sleep on them.

I used some anchor screws to drill into the metal frame. I can't remember the exact name of the screw, but I bought them at home depot and each screw was weighted for 150 lbs each. The problem that I had with the traditional anchors was you only have a 1" gap in from the frame to the aluminum sheeting and I couldn't find any anchors that were short enough and still had a high weight load.


----------



## flight cancled

Thanks for your help. I am working on mine now and will post up pics when im done


----------



## gooseslayer34

you should show the parts that you painted because i need to do the same things with my trailer and i want to see how it looks


----------

